# Vikings Blow



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

OK, so how much do the Vikes suck? :roll:

I really hope they don't even get in the playoffs...just another game to watch them lose.

A game where our defense finally shows up and makes some big plays for us and the offense can't do crap. Moss walking off the field before the game was even over is pure BS and if I were Tice he'd be getting an earful after the game. :******:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

After losing 7 of their last 10 I could care less if they make the playoffs. I'm just sick of watching them screw up every game. If they do make the playoffs they should bench Moss and then trade him. His true colors shine through once again! :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll: I can't believe they don't even play like they want to be in the playoffs. There was one player that was really playing was Kevin Williams.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Carolina loses putting the Vikes in the Post season! This should not be and I am a Vikes fan from the get go!. No team be it the Queens should be in the playoffs without a winning record. Just give the other teams a bye week and let winners rest their players!.

Do not see things getting better unless they seek help on the defensive side of the ball and get some play makers besides Williams!


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, we are in the playoffs...  It can be brutal being a Vikings Fan.

Did anybody else think that Carolina was going to make that kick?

Maybe they will show up next week? :thumb: Expectations low... :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am hoping that the Jets win so the Saints get in.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

mallardhunter said:


> :eyeroll: I can't believe they don't even play like they want to be in the playoffs. There was one player that was really playing was Kevin Williams.


Kevin Williams was a stud but I also thought Culpepper played his heart out. There were a few guys who put in a valiant effort but for the most part the team didn't care.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well it's official....the Vikes will play at GB next weekend.They will be the number 6 seed with Seattle and St. Louis playing each other again.

The defense played pretty good...offense was shakey....but a key dropped pass and a couple penalities really hurt them.They had a long field in front of them on every series.

Here we come cheeseheads.....should be interesting.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Vikes have the heart of a true champion. :lol: I don't know how a team can play with such a lack of intensity besides Daunte and Williams when their post season is on the line. There is definately some BS going on in the locker room, they just don't look like a team at all. As bad as the D is, they could still put up enough pts. to pull off an upset or two in the playoffs if they get some fire under their a$$. Pro sports really disappoint me in general. Randy Moss what the hell are you doing?? If it was the back-up tight end or someone else nothing is probably said about it, but he has to know by now that all eyes are on him and that this will be another unwanted distraction for the team. My Moss jersey may now have to hang in the closet inside out after this one.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I love it!! Vikings rummage sale fodder is abound!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The NFL allows too many teams into the playoffs. I don't follow football that closely but how often has a bottom of the heap wildcard team made it to the superbowl. It's just more bucks $$$$$$ for the NFL and more pain and agony for the fans.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We're screwed!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I disagree....look how exciting the last weekend was.All division championships were decided before the final weekend....would have been 16 games meaning nothing.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now wait a minute....didn't the Vikings win a few games early this season???? Those were not pre season games, they were regular season games and they have a good enough record to be in the playoffs. Do I think they will win?? NO. but , they have a good enough record to be in the playoffs and I would guess that you folks complaining still were happy with the Twins getting in the playoffs, smae kinda deal. The division is lousy, not their fault. I would guess that there are other years the Vikes have had decent, or better teams and not made the playoffs. Those years we would all complain too. The wildcard system is set up so we can root for the underdog. If only the top 4 teams made it there would be complaints about that too....think BCS series!!!

That being said, this game could get ugly if they mail it in on the frozen tundra!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

DJ -

Its not just about the division being lousy, but outside of a few good teams, the NFC was crap this year. We're talkin a slew of teams with .550 to .450 records that were gunning for these spots. As a whole the league was abysmal.

I say Go Vikes...because they can't fire Tice THIS year!!! :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Hopefully more teams next year get the crap in line at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I follow two teams the Vikes and who ever is playing the Packers! I only cheered for Elway in one game, same for McNabb! If we do go into Limburger Field and win regardless of all that happens I will be a happy man!

This attitude came from living in Packer land for too many seasons! People would call in sick the day after a loss. Domestic violence calls increased by 20% or more if it was a late afternoon game or evening! Church services where arranged around kickoff times. And while the Vikes wigs look silly they do not look as stupid as someone sitting in all Orange wearing one!

Farve is by far one of the best to play the game. I will say that by the time Culpepper retires if he stays healthy he will have similar numbers and the same # of Superbowl rings and losses as Farve.

SO *VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Gilmore,

I am an avid Packer's fan...have been so since birth. Yes, we take the team very serious...that is why our season ticket waiting list is 30k deep. However, there is no need to attack the Packer fans. Yes, I have been involved in ribbing, but never to say your traditions are stupid. Did you realize the Packer fans recently wore blaze orange to the game to honor the seven hunters killed?

We all have our traditions and things we don't like about each other (like Daunte's roll :lol: ) However, no need to use words as "stupid" and such. Maybe, you too were just sounding off and joking but it didn't sound like it.

Finally, by reviewing the posts on this forum I would guess the Viking fans are just as diehard and upset when they lose.

tad


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Did you realize the Packer fans recently wore blaze orange to the game to honor the seven hunters killed?


Nothing wrong with that honor by any means, nice of them to give the well deserved respect to the familes of the victims, BUT the cheeseheads have worn the blaze orange in the stands loooong before this tragedy even happened, I think that's what Ron was getting at. I personally judge a Packer fan on an individual basis, I know some real complete arrogant pricks and also some decent respectful ones, but the first outweighs the latter. :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Taddy I grew up with Bud and the boys just like many did with Vince! My allegiance had always been to cheer on and pull for anyone from the old NFC Central that was in the playoffs or playing another team! This changed when I moved to WI. The first year I thought it was just the hype because they where doing well and needed only to get past the Cowboys to reach the Superbowl.

When they lost and I had two people call in because they where to depressed to work after the loss I thought WTH is up with this!

Later I befriended a couple police officers, that hate football season. Simply because of the problems that come in the aftermath of a loss. When hospitals staff the ER with more people to handle the punched in the face girl friends and other ills caused from to much beer and lack of sanity that it is a game over which you nor I have any control.

Now some will say that it is a fringe few that are this way, but when the UW has a statewide study showing the costs to taxpayers and employers for law enforcement extra costs and lost productivity that equals other things in our society that we want stomped out like tobacco and drugs it becomes a sickness.

Maybe I was aware of it more because I did not grow up in this accepted behavior. It still remains today that regardless if the team your support wins or loses the sun will rise and set. Life continues on and a healthy well adjusted individual will be able to separate these things in life.

I maybe I should list the guy that did not understand that his wife divorced him because he chose to stay home and watch the game instead of taking his wife to the hospital for the birth of their first child!

Or the guy that drove his truck through his neighbors house because a visiting relative had a Cowboys bumper sticker on the car!

Or the guy who was charged for cruelty to animals for beating his dog to death for snatching the remote and causing him to miss a play during a game!

I am sure that their are Viking fans like this and Eagles fans and 49's fans also, but populace wise I do not think they are as numerous as in WI!

I realize passions can run deep but reality always needs to be maintained! Have fun cheer for the Pack and enjoy the game.

I will not apologize for the blaze orange and cheese head comment, but I could have used a different word to describe the act! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ron,

Points taken. As you stated, I would agree that many other teams/states suffer the same stupid acts of few.

One thing I know is that I have attended over two dozen Packer games and all visiting fans I talked to appreciated the hospitality set forth by Packer fans. As far as Packer fans going to the Metrodome for games, ugh! I have heard plenty of nightmares. In any event, we both could sit here and cite examples of idiot fans misrepresenting our teams.

So, in order to keep this from becoming a bi*** session, I admit some Packer fans have issues, but they are not alone. I'll even concede that many of our fans (and yours) fail to realize there is more to life than a victory. They fail at this because many never get outside the state, like many other midwestern residents. My duties in the military have taken me to numerous states and countries and have opened my eyes. All states, cultures, teams, fans, etc. have their problems. Being that we share a border, we tend to want to remind each other off all the bad.

My personal opinion is a lot of it comes from jealousy (one side or the other) but the Vikes have little to show for their tenure in the league, except for 4 SB losses (1 of only 3 teams in history) and a major choke after 15-1. Sorry, I couldn't resist. :lol:

I will concede one last thing...the Vikes were the last team I wanted the Pack to play in the postseason...Hard to be a team 3x.

Good luck to you and thanks for disussing this in a civil matter...

tad


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

well being a native from the land of cheese and beer, i have to agree that some people have to get a life and relize that it is only a game. I am a packer fan but i draw the line at it running my life...and i can tell you that im not sitting in front of the TV in fall on a sunday watching the game, i have better things to do..SHOOT HONKS....and having my family as a season ticket holder i have seen plenty of dumb fan's..also being a firefighter/paramedic dealing with domestic issues happens when the packer loss,,its about as bad a a full moon!! but i have to believe that the vikqeens have a few aholes fans that your not to pround about.

but what ever! the vikqueens will lose and the world will be made right!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know what it is about losing to Green Bay but it is the only loss that burns me up. maybe it's the fact that I live 5 minutes from the border and have to deal with the fans on a regular basis. The fans that I cannot tolerate are the ones who disappear when they loose and rub your face in it until your nose bleeds when they win. There is just a lot of that $hit that goes on around here and it amazes the hell out of me that some people can get so carried away over some overpaid, steroid using role models.

When my wife and I went to UW Lacrosse to watch the Vikes scrimage the Saints the summer after they lost to Atlanta the Vikes showed up 2 hours late. It poured cats and dogs during the morning scrimage and we sat through it and still had an OK time. We went home after the morning session and changed out of our wet clothes, put on some warm gore-tex coats and went back for the afternoon session only to see that the team had already loaded onto the bus. They called off the scrimage because of the bad weather. Football called off because of the weather??? It was actually clearing off as they sat on the bus and watched hundreds of kids through the windows holding items to be autographed.

I have little respect for either, or any NFL team to be honest.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Vikings are depressing, plain and simple.

Brian Russel has to go.

I'm sick of the O-line making mistakes.

Mike Tice has to go to summer camp this year to learn clock management.

We need to trade one of our running backs for another d-back.

Why is this so hard for the Vikings to comprehend?


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

What about getting rid of Moss? He is a pathetic example of a professional athlete. Constantly pouting and not giving a 100% effort on the field and caring only about himself and not how the team does. This guy disrupts the whole team and is an embarassment to all Vikings fans.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Vikings just need to gel together a bit more, maybe they need a guy that swings on the other side of the fence to wake them up a bit. I still can't belive the Moss locker room story... 2-4 sec. left in the game and he just does his "own" thing and walks off the field - What the fock! I don't care if there isn't a possible way to win the game, fock you going into the playoffs. If Moss is a leader, then he needs to wake the fock up before this wknd. Moss need to stop hanging around Ricky Williams...

Go Vikings - "Fock! Blown coverage again..."


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

rustygunner said:


> .... i have to believe that the vikqeens have a few aholes fans that your not to pround about.
> 
> but what ever! the vikqueens will lose and the world will be made right!


You are right rusty....... Take a look at this letter to the editor published in the Mpls Star Tribune a few days ago. :-?

Scaring the children

We went to the Vikings-Packers game on Christmas Eve, and we thought the behavior of some of the fans was horrible. The people behind us were swearing constantly, even though we asked them to stop. We decided to move to some empty seats in the same row, but when we got there, the people behind us were swearing even worse. It ruined the game for us.

Our coats got soaked with beer, and we saw people fighting with each other. Our mom doesn't want to take us to another game, and unless the fans behave better, we don't want to go either.

Tony and Cole Williams,

Minneapolis, ages 11 and 8.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

jamartinmg2,

Unfortunately, these stories are too real. I have seen the same at Lambeau from the home and visitor fans. They can completely ruin a great experience! The children are the ones who really suffer. I was at the Packers vs. Dallas game this year. I was sitting next to a father and son...their first Packer game! Long story short, a Packer's fan and Dallas fan acted like complete idiots by hollering at each other and swearing up a storm. It was sad to see the Father have to explain the actions of these idiots to his son...just plain embarassing for all fans!

Mike


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I am glad the packers have a bye this weekend!! :wink:

The scrimmage will get em' tuned up for the playoffs!! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

oke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The queens aren't that bad, the Pack doesn't have to send out gradeschool girls to even the odds!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

8) Check out this article. 
http://www.startribune.com/stories/510/5167124.html


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Goldy,

Thanks for the article. He is such a great talent, but even greater distraction. When the Pack won the Super Bowl, they signed Andre Rison for the late season push. Many fans were stunned when they didn't try resigning him in the offseason. He too, like Moss, was a big soap opera waiting to happen. He caught his touchdown in the SB, got his ring, and moved on. Flashy players like that don't last long in GB.

tad


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

With Moss, it seems like just about when your ready to strangle the guy he pulls out his magic tricks and has a career day. He's like Minnesota weather. :lol:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I hate to say it guys, but the vikes will win the game this weekend! They will do so just to put that "hope" back into their fans, and then crush them with a pitiful defeat to the eagles!!! :evil:

Happens every year they make the playoffs! uke:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hunts that hurts! uke:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I hate to say it guys, but the vikes will win the game this weekend! They will do so just to put that "hope" back into their fans, and then crush them with a pitiful defeat to the eagles!!! :evil:
> 
> Happens every year they make the playoffs! uke:


You might have something there! That would be the Vikes style. Surprise everyone.... including themselves, by beating the Pack then suffer a stinging defeat at the the hands of the Eagles. I like it. I would take the win over the Pack just to silence you Cheeseheads, though! (Especially you Remmi!)  :beer:


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I hate to say it guys, but the vikes will win the game this weekend! They will do so just to put that "hope" back into their fans, and then crush them with a pitiful defeat to the eagles!!! :evil:
> 
> Happens every year they make the playoffs! uke:


Not a chance, the Vikes couldn't beat a two arm amputee--they proved it against Harrington and Hutchinson.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gunner said:


> HUNTNFISHND said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it guys, but the vikes will win the game this weekend! They will do so just to put that "hope" back into their fans, and then crush them with a pitiful defeat to the eagles!!! :evil:
> ...


Too true! The Vikings D made those two guys look like Pro-Bowl QBs. I suppose I'll watch the game be it good, bad or ugly, and hold out a sliver of hope for a miracle of some kind. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Vikes have little to loose at this point, they blew the division at home on Christmas eve, Moss is causing his annual stir, Red thinks Tice is a genious and they have proven they cannot step it up a notch (last week) when they have to just to get in the playoffs. :huh: I'd say the pressure is definately on the Pack. oke:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Just taking a look at the odds, I would have to say the Vikes will win this weekend. Unlikely the Pack will win three games against them in one year.

GO VIKES!!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

drjongy said:


> Just taking a look at the odds, I would have to say the Vikes will win this weekend. Unlikely the Pack will win three games against them in one year.
> 
> GO VIKES!!!!!


A local radio show down here, was talking about the odds of a team winning 3 times in a row against another team in the same season. What they found was that the team who won the 1st 2 games, beat the other team in the 3rd game about 66% of the time. Doesn't bode well for our underachieving Purple I'm afraid. 

I'll be cheering them on nontheless.... and most likely cursing them by the end of the game.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I always found that one humerous as well...it's happend 15 times in the league where teams have had a showdown 3 times in one year and 10 times it has happend where 1 team takes all 3.

Prediciton-- Brian Russel being the best FS in the league will probably come up with 3 INTS, 2 TD, 13 tackles, and a FF...........or 9 missed tackles and made to look like a fool on all 9 of those.

I think we should start a pool on how many horrible plays and/or non plays Brian Russel can come up with in a single game...if we start one i'm taking 19 off the board right away.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, 66%, I was hoping that it would have been lower than this.

The only other thing that is giving me hope is that Moss usually has an awesome game after doing something stupid the week before and getting blasted in the media.

I bet the KQRS morning show has been having a blast with the Vikings this season. When I was going to school down there a few years back they wouldn't let up on Denny "the sherrif" Green. They even made a lot of fun of Burns (Uncle Burnsey) yet. Boy I miss good morning radio. The Big Dogs here in Grand Forks think they are funny...but they have no clue. Does Fargo still get the Bob and Tom show? They are pretty good as well.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Tom Barnard is hilarious! :run:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

From ESPN, yesterday.

"There have been 17 wild-card games in which the teams were divisional opponents who faced each other twice during the season. In nine of those cases, the franchises split the regular-season series. Eight times, one team had swept the season series, and five of those teams went on to win the third matchup, pretty much debunking the popular notion that it is next to impossible to defeat a team three times in the same season. Pittsburgh, which defeated Cleveland three times in 2002, is the last team to compete the trifecta."

I don't care..... GO VIKES!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

From what I'm catching on the Randy Moss soap opera he better come up big when he has the chances in this game. I don't have a big problem with him voicing his opinions, but his distractions as a leader on the team have an effect on the guys around him. He needs to walk the walk if he is going to talk the talk, and that means playing every down. If he starts out making some big plays the rest of the team could very well rally around him and make it an interesting game, otherwise it's gonna be a blowout I'm afraid.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

BUMP to Goldy!! :wink:


----------

